# Alternative Portugal - Peneda Geres National Park



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We've just spent a few days in the Peneda Geres National Park which straddles the northern border with Spain. I don't think I've ever seen mention of it before so here are a few taster shots for those who would normally pass on by.
Many of the roads are quite small, windy and steep; although we didn't have any trouble in a 7.4m van in November there could well be a bit of reversing required during summer holidays. At the north end of the park there is a visitor centre at Lamas de Mouro, we stopped overnight in the large carpark but there is also a campsite nearby. The only servicepoint we found was at Etrimo (Terrachan) in Spain. There is also an aire at the thermal baths in Spain. The parking at Lindoso is between the cemetery and the castle, virtually the whole village is really ancient, the granaries are spectacularly arrayed and there are good walks up into the hills behind.

Kev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kev,


Great photos, thanks for that.


We were up that neck of the woods middle of October this year, overnighting at Ponte de Lima although we headed north into Spain from there must make a note to venture east next time and have a look.


Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just before you crossed the bridge into Spain you would have passed a few hundred metres from the Fortaleza Valenca, probably without realising it was there. Streets packed full of bars, restaurants and shops (especially if you want local linen) and mightily impressive fortifications. We could have driven into the moat and spent a week there without being noticed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great photos Kev.

I'm meeting up with my niece and her partner in Santander next May and I've been tasked with producing a plan for our 2 and a half week trip. 

This looks very interesting - thanks for that.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Just before you crossed the bridge into Spain you would have passed a few hundred metres from the Fortaleza Valenca, probably without realising it was there. Streets packed full of bars, restaurants and shops (especially if you want local linen) and mightily impressive fortifications. We could have driven into the moat and spent a week there without being noticed.


Yep, passed through Valenca and stopped in the carpark listed on camper contact and walked up to the fort and spent a few hours wandering around before moving on.

We then crossed into Spain via the N13 over the old iron bridge (the one on the right in your photo) which has a 3.5t weight limit, (whoops, we're 3.9t) and had a late lunch at the nice little aire at Tui.

Love to hear about peoples travels, keep the reports coming...

Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ha, we also drove over the old bridge (3.7t) only to find a police station and about 10 police cars immediately around the corner on the far side. It was a bit narrow for our wing mirrors, had to virtually stop every time a car came.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. We're going to Portugal next year so I've added this to our itinerary too.


----------

